# Vegas casino RV parking?



## 2ready2go

Do any of the major casinos in Vegas have places to park an RV?  We're considering a trip, and wanted to just stay 'on site.'  Are there any places that are more accomodating than others?  Any tips would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Okie_D

Vegas casino RV parking?

Several of the casinos have RV parking,,,circus circus. sams town to name a couple....We like the Silverton, which is on west end of the strip...Takes about 10 minutes to be at any club on the strip, except on Saturday nite when the crowd from California and Utah come into town...The Silverton has a small casino, restaurant and the sites are nicer than parking on the asphalt at some of the other casinos....  Hope this helps...


----------

